# 2011 Tahoe



## goodrich (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello, I recently bought a 2011 Tahoe after my 1500 truck's engine died. I had a new Fisher HT plow on the truck that I just bought last Janurary. My question is can I safely install this plow on my Tahoe? i have check with 2 local Chevy dealers and they are recommending different advice. One dealer said the front end suspensions are the same for the Tahoe and 1500 Silverado truck, they other disagrees and says that they are not the same, with the Tahoe having a lighter front end. Yet my Tahoe has the recommended 3600lb. rating for the Fisher HT plow. ??? I'm confused, has anyone out there mounted a plow on a late model Tahoe?

Thanks a lot~

George
Vermont


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Your HT should go on your Tahoe with no problems. Get it put on don't worry about it.


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

What trim level did you get on the Tahoe? Without the towing package (Z-82), the offroad package (Z-71), or LTZ trim you bought a soccer mom SUV without low range in the transfer case or a sufficient transmission cooler. The combination of the torque management and the single speed transfer case will give you problems. I have some videos I can show you of one getting "stuck" on a hill because the torque management would only allow 15% throttle angle when the driver commanded 100% because it was "protecting the drivetrain."


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've installed a boss sport duty on a few tahoes, no 2011s though. i dont see why it would be any differant then a 1500 pickup.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

I just installed the Western HTS on my 2007 tahoe, it worked out fine. Some pics and info you may find helpful.

1) If your Tahoe is not a Z71, you will do ALOT of cutting to the lower valence and airdam. With the Z71, the valence cutting is minimal and the 2 piece airdam does not extend to the bracket area. See pic #4

2) You should consider installing a front end leveling kit. Tahoe's are already low in the front and the 450lb plow pulls it down further. With around 300lb of sand ballast, it seems to be OK. I will probably add the leveling kit for next year.

3) Unlike the pickup, the Tahoe is a does not have a slot in the bumper for the power and control cables. I found the space around the center of the grill to be very flexible and allow the cables to pass through with no cutting. I just tie wrapped the cables to the support to keep them from falling down where they could not be easily grabbed. See Pic #3


----------

